# Detector de sentido de giro de un encoder



## joelexel (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola a todos y gracias por visitar. Estoy haciendo un proyecto donde necesito detectar es sentido de giro de un encoder incremental en este foro encontre esta imagen sin ninguna explicacion pero me parecio util, yo quiero saber q me entregara y cuando por la salida de "pulsos" y por la de y la de "sentido".
Voy a hacer un contador ascendente descendente y cuando ser invierte el giro este tiene q descender y viceversa.
Dejo los datasheet por las dudas

                                           Espero me puedan ayudar muchas gracias !!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola Amigo, si posees el datasheet del enconder que propones subelo para poder observar, este seguramente te proporciona al menos 3 salidas: 2 de ellas denominadas como A y B, la 3ra. como Z este es el indicador o indice de inicio. Es decir se produce un unico pulso por cada giro completado. Las salidas A y B estan desfasadas 1/2T esto te sirve para "conocer" el tiempo de sucesion entre ellas, y asi conocer el sentido de giro. Por ejem. supongamos que en un sentido de giro indica que A cambia al estado alto antes que B. Pues de ahi conoceras el sentido. Si girara en sentido contrario veras que B cambiara a estado alto antes que A. Si utilizas un microntrolador sera mas sencillo.


----------



## joelexel (Nov 3, 2011)

No tengo el datashhet no lo encuentro pero es un Eltra de 1024p y tiene las salidas A B Z y estas tres negadas tambien en total tiene 6.
Con el microcontrolador seria mas facil el problema es q no se programarlo ya tengo el contador, es uno de 4 digitos 74c945 el problema es a la hora de meterle los pulsos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 3, 2011)

joelexel dijo:


> No tengo el datashhet no lo encuentro pero es un Eltra de 1024p y tiene las salidas A B Z y estas tres negadas tambien en total tiene 6.
> Con el microcontrolador seria mas facil el problema es q no se programarlo ya tengo el contador, es uno de 4 digitos 74c945 el problema es a la hora de meterle los pulsos



Hola Amigo, aqui te adjunto un circuito para detectar el sentido de giro en cuestion. Utiliza solo las salidas A y B del encoder, las salidas del circuito puedes escoger entre Q o su complemento segun te resulte mas util. Debes tomar la precaucion de ACONDICIONAR correctamente la entrada de pulsos al mismo a un nivel max de 5V. Ya que tu enconder lo mas probable es que trabaje con 24V DC. y sus correspondientes salidas tengan ese valor.


----------



## joelexel (Nov 3, 2011)

Gracias muy bueno el esquema es lo que buscaba, el encoder funciona con 5v no sera necesario acondicionar la señal pero lo hare de todos modos para prevenir ruidos GRACIAS Gudino Roberto duberlin


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 4, 2011)

joelexel dijo:


> Gracias muy bueno el esquema es lo que buscaba, el encoder funciona con 5v no sera necesario acondicionar la señal pero lo hare de todos modos para prevenir ruidos GRACIAS Gudino Roberto duberlin



A sus ordenes colega.-


----------

